
Super Mario Bros. 3 – Wrong Warp - robertelder
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxZuzos7Auk
======
ozzmotik
I always love it when people explain these different speedrun and glitch
techniques, especially ones that allow arbitrary code .execution. Thanks for
sharing.

------
zakk
Coolest thing I saw today. It's like Neo entering the Matrix.

------
em3rgent0rdr
excellent video explanation!!!

